# Riot



## deja vu (Nov 4, 2007)

May 2007 / Switzerland


----------



## Coldow91 (Nov 4, 2007)

Wow! Amazing shots each one is full of emotion.


----------



## Coldow91 (Nov 4, 2007)

Actually I cannot get over these pictures. This is my third time coming back to them. I love the 5th one and 7th and last, and I was going to try to tell you which one was my favorite but I cannot decide they are all absolutely amazing, clear and have such feeling to them.

Do you have any background information? What was the protest about? Why?


----------



## Sarah Elizabeth (Nov 5, 2007)

Amazing.


----------



## ahphotography (Nov 5, 2007)

pretty powerful photos - great job deja vu.


----------



## bullshark (Nov 5, 2007)

wow, these shots are incredible..


----------



## The Phototron (Nov 5, 2007)

"I'm still learing..."

Indeed you are.

Lol, sorry I can't help but poke some fun at that. Anywho the pictures are great, because it prompt to know more about the story behind the pictures. Which is what photo journalistic pictures should achieve, making people want to be aware of a particular issue.


----------



## deja vu (Nov 6, 2007)

Thx a lot for ur comments guys... 

Well, in Switzerland may 1 is a "public holiday" for the workin class. People demonstrate for more salaries, less salaries for managers, against racism for human rights, open borders...

Actually it should be pacific, but it always turns into a riot. People from whole europe come to Switzerland to clash with the police. It's rather the idea to fight instead of demonstrate for a better world. Well, some people do believe that violence is the right way to demonstrate, others don't. 

whatever it is, it's every year the same... 

I'm gonna post soon some pics from Germany - riots around the G8!


----------



## outlandishogle (Nov 10, 2007)

i looooooooooooooooooooooooooove the one with the guy holding the sign and the cops are in the background. great stuff!


----------



## spiffybeth (Nov 11, 2007)

angst!


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 11, 2007)

God I love your work. So inspiring!!


----------



## nossie (Nov 11, 2007)

did you get a model release signed ?


----------



## ShaCow (Nov 11, 2007)

very nice series here, I really like these.


----------



## deja vu (Nov 12, 2007)

nossie said:


> did you get a model release signed ?


 
NO, should I?!


----------



## terri (Nov 12, 2007)

deja vu said:


> NO, should I?!


No.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow, déjà vu, these DO speak a language! Waaay cool pj photography. Every photo has a strength of its own.
From outside Switzerland, we usually all think in the terms of "wonderful mountains, quiet lifestyle, beautiful scenery" ... all that. Not easy to come to terms with the "street Switzerland" (though we did hear about the riots in our TV news on 1 May, of course).


----------



## Stillwater (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow these are sweet. I really like the 8th one, where the police officers look like they're dodging some pretty rough stuff. Cool stuff indeed.


----------

